
‘AWS vs. K8s’ Is the New ‘Windows vs. Linux’ - ingve
https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/03/25/aws-vs-k8s-is-the-new-windows-vs-linux/
======
xchaotic
The title doesn't cover the nuance so please go ahead and RTFM. The argument
is that Kubernetes is like Linux was some time ago - for geeks and hackers who
spent the extra time and dealt with the annoyances and bugs because Linux
offered something to them that Windows did not: "Some liked to tinker, some
wanted an OS to be ‘free’, some wanted more control over their software, some
wanted a faster system, but all had some niche reason to justify the effort."

The argument then goes that K8S is a bit Linux was back then - harder to use
but ultimately more rewarding, more open in the long run and you avoid lock-
in. The other side of this is that userland ecosystem for K8S is a bit of a
mess - not sure how to solve that, currently, without reinventing OpenShift.

